# 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?



## Arkogei (8. November 2009)

*75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

Gibt es sowas, weil an meinem Gehäuse (Lidl PC) hinten Platz dafür wäre und die Löcher für die Schrauben 7,5 cm waagerecht entfernt sind. Aber so einen Lüfter gibt es nirgendwo. Passt da irgendwie irgendein Lüfter hin ?


----------



## Ahab (8. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

ach herrje... nee meines wissens nach gibt es keine solchen lüfter. die normen liegen bei 40, 60, 80, 120 und 140 mm.


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

So weit ich weiß gibt es keine Lüfter mit 75mm Abstand. So weit ich weiß gibt nur welche mit 60 oder 80. Hast du ein Lüfter mit 80er Abstand dann kannst du ja gucken ob der passt.


----------



## rabit (8. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

Oder einen 80er Lüfter mit 1 Scraube befestigen und das andere Loch(diagonal) selber bohren.


----------



## Masterwana (8. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

Das sind Bohrungen für ganz normale 80er Lüfter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ROT: 66mm
BLAU: 72mm
GRÜN: 78mm
LILA: 80mm*


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

Bohre dir doch einfach ein paar Zusatzlöcher (80iger) oder so damit do dort nen Lüfter reinkriegst...oder Dremelst halt ein bischen...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (8. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

Die Löcher eines 80mm Lüfters haben einen waagerechten Abstand von ca. 75mm, demnach ist es kein 75mm Gehäuselüfter sondern ein 80mm gehäuselüfter!
der passt!!!

man misst nämlich nicht den Lochabstand sondern die länge des Lüfters!


----------



## Arkogei (9. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Die Löcher eines 80mm Lüfters haben einen waagerechten Abstand von ca. 75mm, demnach ist es kein 75mm Gehäuselüfter sondern ein 80mm gehäuselüfter!
> der passt!!!
> 
> man misst nämlich nicht den Lochabstand sondern die länge des Lüfters!



OK Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Arkogei (10. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

Ich wollte wissen wieviel so ein Gehäuselüfter den bringt, da mein PC wenn ich mal grafisch aufwendige Spiele zock des öfteren nach 20 min. komplett abstürzt (ausgeht).


----------



## MKay (10. November 2009)

*AW: 75mm Gehäuselüfter ?*

Besseren Luftdurchzug, was die Kühlung verstärkt, allerdings würde ich immer bei einem Fertigen PC einen neuen Cpu Kühler einbauen, da der Boxed Kühler sogut wie keine Kühlung bringt(Sie werden nicht mithilfe von Wärmeleitpaste gekühlt, sondern nur angeklebt oder mit Wärmeleitpads gekühlt, die fast nix bringen. aber ein Lüfter kann die Kühlung schon enrom erhöhen.


----------

